
Show HN: Ryeboard 0.95 – A Personal Workplace for Your Ideas - tyherox
https://www.ryeboard.com/?ref=hackernews
======
julesnew
If this could integrate with Asana (not an ideal platform in many ways, but
what my workplace uses to track projects) I'd be sold. I want integration!!!!
Great idea, though.

~~~
tyherox
Thanks a lot!

Yea, we'll look into how users are synergizing Ryeboard with different
products and see how we can make that process smoother :)

------
firdaus
Looks similar to [https://www.milanote.com/](https://www.milanote.com/)

~~~
tyherox
Yup, and they've got a great product over there!

We're aiming to differentiate by bringing more traditional whiteboard elements
to the game (like free-drawing) and keeping boards separate unlike Milanote's
board-in-board system!

~~~
firdaus
Yeah I just saw your producthunt post and I guess you get that a lot, I'll
give it a try on a future project.

~~~
tyherox
Sweet sauce! Hope you'll have a good time with it :)

